# Getting old



## Rob P. (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm a NOOB here but not new to shooting. I went to the range the other day after a few years away from the sport and discovered that something was wrong with my handgun's sights. They're turning invisible!!!

Well, it's either that or my eyesight is going. (At nearly 50 I think that's the real problem.) So, anyone have any suggestions so that things are visible instead of fuzzy or not there at all? Glasses help but I don't know if my CCW will allow me to use them when I qualify. IF not, then I would have to qualify without them and it's DARN HARD to see.

Since the need to wear glasses thing is new to me, I don't know the answer to whether my CCW qualification will allow them or not. If they don't, what options do I have for sights to make them more visible?

What I have: S&W 6906 with factory sights. Range is indoors and not brightly lit.

Suggestions?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Texas allowed me to wear my trifocals to qualify, and even called them eye protection.

:smt119

WM


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Why wouldn't they allow you to qualify with your prescription glasses? They don't require you to take driver's test without glasses do they?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Take your gun with you to the eye doctor and have him match the sight in the middle of the glasses to your gun sight. Point it at the big E. That's about the same distance you read a computer at. Works for me. If he don't want to do that get a new doctor.


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

I got a set of Crimson Trace laser grips for my Defender... price is a little high but well worth it for poor eyesight and low light conditions.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I worked as an optician for several years, and helped a few shooters. Mostly they liked progressive lenses (the no-line bifocals) because they could find a focal "sweet" spot in the lens. I don't see a reason in the world you can't wear prescription specs for a CCW qual.

Alternatives or additional options are the Lasergrips (an excellent product at www.crimsontrace.com) and also the XS Sights "big dot" sights. I have limited experience with these, but they are certainly VERY easy to see. Try www.expresssights.com.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Thats GREAT ...*



Wandering Man said:


> Texas allowed me to wear my trifocals to qualify, and even called them eye protection.
> 
> :smt119
> 
> WM


"even called them eye protection." ....

I love you Texans for your Pro~Gun Addittude... :smt1099:


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

"even called them eye protection." 


Same in New Mexico!

OOOH RAH! 

:mrgreen:


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

glasses should be no problem


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Lowdrift said:


> "even called them eye protection." ....
> 
> I love you Texans for your Pro~Gun Addittude... :smt1099:


In FL as well :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You're in the first stages of presbyopia -- old eyes. The eyeball changes shape, its lens is less accommodating to distance changes, and a few other things. Nearsighted? Farsighted? Find out and get used to it, and get the glasses you need.

My optometrist told me he can glue (yup, glue) special small-size glass or plastic discs on either or both eyeglass lenses, anywhere I want them. These discs will change my regular-vision prescription very locally so I can easily focus at any reasonable distance (my front sight, for instance).
I toyed with installing one in the upper left corner of my glasses' right-eye lens. It worked very well, actually, but I finally decided that I really didn't need it for the distances at which I'm prepared to shoot.
It was easy for the optometrist to remove the disc, once I said I didn't want it.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

You can also get a "Merit Optical attachment" and stick it on your glasses for shooting. I have tried them and they work like a charm. Both the sites and the target will be in focus.

http://www.meritcorporation.com/products.html

(For the money though I've decided to just get a Red Dot....but then again I'm only shooting one gun right now)


----------



## james 47 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Laser eye surgery*

anybody had or know anyone that had laser eye surgery? I understand it can have very good results, but costs around two grand In my neck of the woods.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

james 47 said:


> anybody had or know anyone that had laser eye surgery? I understand it can have very good results, but costs around two grand In my neck of the woods.


My wife had a sort of laser eye surgery, to correct growths that were beginning to cover her implanted plastic lenses with a vision-distorting "capsule" of human lensatic material. This is not the same as vision-corrective laser surgery, although the end result had the same effect.
The surgery, she reports, was easy, painless, and pretty effective. The preparation for the surgery, a couple of injections within each eye socket, was painful, but of extremely short duration.
The result of the surgery was immediate relief. Within an hour, she was OK to drive a car, and her vision was unimpaired.
This particular problem will recur, and her surgery will have to be repeated someday. She's OK with that.
Does that help?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Lasik first... for everything else.

Laser second, for the guns...

Target-Focused Acquisition
Instant Follow-Up shots
Within 1" of PO from 0-25yds
Exceptional low-light capability where aging eyes are worst
Excellent periferral vision in stressful situation.

JW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

_Lasik_ is a trade name for one kind of laser eye surgery.
All laser eye surgery is done with a laser. Like the one on your pistol, but more powerful.
My wife's laser eye surgery was *not* a Lasik procedure.


----------

